# Suche WMV9 Converter



## hubbl (2. September 2008)

Hallo,
habe einen Archos 105, der ist eigentlich ein mp3 Player, hat aber auch Videounterstützung.
Das Problem ist, dass er nur wmv9 abspielt. 
Ich suche also einen Converter der die gebräuchlichen Formate in wmv9 kodieren kann.
SUPER hab ich schon probiert, doch die Version vom 7.Juli 08 kann nur bis wmv8.

Bin dankbar für jegliche Hilfe.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## chmee (2. September 2008)

Nimm doch den Media Encoder von Microsoft 
http://www.microsoft.com/WINDOWS/WINDOWSMEDIA/FORPROS/ENCODER/DEFAULT.MSPX

mfg chmee


----------

